# Layers separating in my melt and pour soap



## soap12 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have been making soap for about a year and have enjoyed every minute of it. I am still learning and I have been having problems with my layered soaps. The layers in the soap tend to separate while I am cutting the soap :-x I am using an organic base which is 100% all vegetable. I prefer to use this base because it is pretty straight forward does not contain SLS or Titanium Dioxide. Also I do not feel good about using products with animal fat in them.

I followed some tutorials online and read an article which mentioned to spray each layer with alcohol before pouring the next. Also the tutorials explained how I should not wait too long before pouring the next layer. I think I am following the steps, but not sure what I am doing wrong. Any suggestions will be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## lsg (Jan 6, 2013)

My thought is maybe you are waiting too long before adding the new layer.  Give the layers a good old spray with 99% Isopropyl alcohol before pouring the next layer.


----------



## soap12 (Jan 6, 2013)

lsg said:


> My thought is maybe you are waiting too long before adding the new layer.  Give the layers a good old spray with 99% Isopropyl alcohol before pouring the next layer.



Hi, Thanks for the feedback. I have been doing exactly that. How much time should I wait before pouring the next layer? Maybe I am off with the timing?


----------



## lsg (Jan 6, 2013)

I pour the second layer as soon as a thick skin had formed on the first layer.  Here are some more tips:
http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...-pour-soap/tips-for-layering-melt-and-pour-2/


----------



## llineb (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes...you just need a thick skin and then spray the entire surface until it looks wet with alcohol.  If you wait too long they will separate when cutting.


----------



## soap12 (Jan 6, 2013)

llineb said:


> Yes...you just need a thick skin and then spray the entire surface until it looks wet with alcohol.  If you wait too long they will separate when cutting.



Thanks everyone, I thought I was following the correct instructions, I will try again. Thank you so much.


----------

